# Snatch Fail



## goon175 (Nov 13, 2013)

My little brother forgot to take off his weight belt before going for a snatch…. It didn't turn out too well for him… I think I have watched this about 50 times and I laugh every time haha.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh shit that could have ended bad...  pretty funny though.  Glad he didn't get hurt.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ahhh hahahah!!!  That's pretty funny...he's lucky he didn't fuck himself up!


----------



## CDG (Nov 14, 2013)

Holy shit! Glad he wasn't seriously injured.  I don't think I've ever seen that before.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 14, 2013)

Not at all what I thought this thread was going to be about when I read the title... :-"


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 14, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Brill (Nov 14, 2013)

From a physiological standpoint, WHY did the belt have such (humorous) effects?


----------



## x SF med (Nov 14, 2013)

Too soon for the joke about your brother not getting any snatch? Or getting beat up by his snatch?  Yeah, probably...  my bad.:wall:


----------



## CDG (Nov 14, 2013)

lindy said:


> From a physiological standpoint, WHY did the belt have such (humorous) effects?


 
It's not physiological.  I've seen plenty of guys snatch with a belt on.  He just happened to catch the bar on the belt on the way up and it stuck instead of popping free.


----------

